# TURKEY VEST



## BIGTHUNDERSTICK (Jan 10, 2001)

HI ALL .Turkey season is slowly getting closeer.Can any of you give me your advice on turkey vest[seat combos] you have used and what you consider the most versatile on the market,also the best place to purchase it.
JOHN

------------------
Work to survive,live to hunt!!!

[This message has been edited by BIGTHUNDERSTICK (edited 02-08-2001).]


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

I use a model made by Butler Creek that I got up at Jay's (They still have them. I was there last weekend. $59.99) It has a fold down seat with side supports and plenty of pocket room. The nice thing about it, the seat is fully attached to the rear of the vest. (Nice feature when you get pinned in a low wet spot when calling in your bird. No wet undies ;-0.) I love it! I use for deer, squirl & turkey hunting and when I'm bank or pier fishing. Very versital. It's one of the best purchase's I have made.


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

BIGTHUNDERSTICK, I bought one of the mesh back vest with the sides that open when your sitting so you can get at your calls. However, since I tend to carry everything I have in camp w/ me, I spent more time looking for things in the pockets or losing them in pockets only to be found days later. Plus I didn't like the way it fit when loaded down w/ calls and dekes. Last year I bought the one that carries the NWTF patch (Elite Turkey Vest), it is more like a real vest w/ buttons up the front, call pockets that are easy to organize and get at, a fold down seat and a place in the back to stuff dekes. It fits real well and I can adjust the fit for heavier loads by buttoning or unbuttoning the 5 or 6 buttons in front. Because it's all cotton it it is a little warmer then the others, but it sure feels better when walking long distances to have everything balanced better on my shoulders. It runs about $69 in most stores and catalogues.


----------



## Dangler (Mar 24, 2000)

Nailer has the same one I do. It's the Mossy Oak Elite 20-pocket, and is the choice of many pros. Meijer has it for $69, but I got three for $42 each on clearance after the turkey season was over a couple years ago.


----------



## BIGTHUNDERSTICK (Jan 10, 2001)

THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR RESPONSES I BOUGHT THE MOSSEY OAK 20 POCKET TODAY WITH THE GAME BAG AND BACK REST-NECK REST + FOLD DOWN SEAT 
GOT A VERY GOOD DEAL ON IT AT DICKS SPORTS IN SAGINAW

------------------
Work to survive,live to hunt!!!


----------

